# midlet zu applet ?



## McMic (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

bin leider ein blutiger Java-Noob und muß deshalb möglicherweise dumme Fragen stellen: 

Ich habe hier ein Java Midelt für Handys (J2ME) Hab das ganze im SOurcecode. Kann man das ganze auch als Applet compilieren? Damit man das Progie in ne HP einbinden kann? 

der Midelt Kopf schaut so aus: 

import javax.microedition.lcdui.*; 
import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDlet; 
import javax.microedition.rms.RecordEnumeration; 
import javax.microedition.rms.RecordStore; 

public class cyberbog extends MIDlet 
    implements CommandListener 


Wenn ja, wie mach ich das? Hab nur mal ein Midlet mit WDK komiliert das ging über ne GUI. Aber nu ?? Komm da mit den klassen und dem javac net klar. 

Wäre dankbar für Tipps bzw. unterstützung. 

Greetz


----------



## Bert Brenner (30. Mai 2005)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal nein.

Da ja die Klassen der MircoEdition dem Applet nicht zur verfügung stehen.


----------



## Sky (30. Mai 2005)

Guck doch mal ob's dafür nicht ein Applet (oder was anderes) gibt, welches ein Handy emuliert.


----------

